# Barley Twist



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

No! It's not a drink. Does sound good tho... anyway I saw this on a video on one of the woodworking magazines and thought it might be fun to try. They make great candle holders or even lamps. This is my attempt FWIW. It's not finished but I decided to show it any way. It's made on the lathe and no jigs were used.
To make Harry happy, on the next one, I will do a show and tell.


----------



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

George...Very nice. Looking forward to your show and tell.
Dennis in Boise


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Nice job  , they are fun to make, the last one I made was about 24" long with 4 ropes,,,and about 4" in diam. made out of apple wood.. fun stuff to do...with old firewood. 


The tool I used is like the one below and it did the job in about hour..less the sanding 

http://search.ebay.com/router-crafter_W0QQfromZR40

============



curiousgeorge said:


> No! It's not a drink. Does sound good tho... anyway I saw this on a video on one of the woodworking magazines and thought it might be fun to try. They make great candle holders or even lamps. This is my attempt FWIW. It's not finished but I decided to show it any way. It's made on the lathe and no jigs were used.
> To make Harry happy, on the next one, I will do a show and tell.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

BJ, I didn't use a jig. I turned the blank round on my lathe, marked the lines and only used a back saw,gouge chisel, files and sandpaper. Minus the sanding it took a little over an hour.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

I had a Hunch you use " gouge chisel,file " I can see the marks BUT you did a great job.

Can't wait to see the photos how- to -do 


============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Now that is cool George, really good job! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Haven't I always said you have to watch the quiet ones. George never says much but suddenly comes up with beauties like that. I'm impressed George, it makes me feel like giving up on turning before I've got properly into it. Well done my friend.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well done George my hats off to you on them twists. Really nice work.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey George,
So that what was on the lathe then, wow very good work there my friend. So are you going to turn a base and top and make it into a small side table or plant stand, as they look really good.
Now the lathe is clear, mushroom challenge time ?.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*We have the right climate*

how else would these mushrooms keep popping up? These little things really are addictive, three have grown in 24 hours, The first took about 2 hours, the second 45 minutes and the third 30 minutes. I must work on the shape, I think these may be toadstools.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*A couple of shots of the third one*

I won't post any more until I have the shape right.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, it looks like mushrooms are addictive! Great job Harry, I think you've lived up to the challenge


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job Harry! The apricot and plum are pretty woods. How well do they turn?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Pete, as soon as it stops raining here so I can get some stock cut I will try my hand at the mushrooms.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

That will be great, trust Harry to hijack your thread hehehe
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, I plead guilty as charged for having hijacked your thread showing that incredible Barley twist. I chose the word incredible after some thought because, I'm sure that like Bj, and myself and no doubt many others would have given it a quick glance and thought "ho hum" that's pretty easy if you have a router lathe, but it was only after reading the text that it became obvious that other than turning the cylinder on the lathe, all further work was performed using hand tools! Whilst I now know HOW George did it I'm waiting patiently for a photo-shoot SHOWING how he did it. The only excuse I can offer for the hijack is old age, any further mushroom growth will be on the correct thread started by Pete (Chippypah)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I also want to see how he did it ,,,,but I want to see how he can turn it into a lamp the ones I made turned into a lamps but I had a real hard time getting the power cord from the base to the top of the turning,, I gave up and did it the easy with a 1/4" x 1/4" deep slot running up one of the ropes, and put in some wood filer to cover it up but it didn't look that great...I also used a 3/8" brass tube up the center of the other one but that one didn't look that great ...

SO I'm looking forward to see what he comes up with... 

========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I don't think that a candlestick needs a power cord!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry,
Your mushrooms, or any of your fine works, are welcome in my thread at any and all times. 

Bj,
Harry is right about this one being a candle stick. I still have to make the base and candle holder for it. SHMBO loves candles and we really don't need any more lamps. If it were to be a lamp, I would have put more twists and go with the 3/8" brass tube and paint it black so it wouldn't show quite so much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Here's some more candlestick templates that you may want to look at..

==========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome George

I did go back and added the Manual,,, it also has a template or two.

BUT you may want to take a hard look at it like I did, I have always had a hard time putting the taper on legs,and other items the same way over and over for 2 legs or 4 legs, even using a template they don't come out just alike all the same way, just a little bit off..........

Then it hit me they just showed me how to do it on a standard Lathe, one would lift the tail stock up with some 1/2" or so with MDF stock and then clamp it down to the bed rail as normal,,then make a easy to make saddle jig that would slide down the bed rails and support the router, the same way they do in this manual,,,then if you look real hard at the manual you will see a dog that sticks out of the base plate that rides on the home make templetes,to get the stick to look just like the template but using the router to get the base shape true on all 2 or 4 legs.

The template holder would be bolted to the back side of the lathe bed and one could use a plunge router to copy the template pattern to the prodject over and over the same way..

One more item from the manual is the way to mount the router, without drilling alot of holes ,use hold down clamps and carr.bolts, it that way any router you have would fit the the saddle type jig for the lathe..


===============



curiousgeorge said:


> Thanks Bj.


----------

